# Cinco,or Shalimar bridges?



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

I was wondering if anybody has fished either of these bridges lately?I haven't caught anything from either of them in months.Shouldn't the trout be around?If anybody does happen to catch anything,please let me know,as these are the only saltwater places I can get to.PEACE


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe the red tide we had for months affected those areas severely.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah,it did,but surely more fish should have swam in from the gulf by now,don't ya think?


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

I fished under both bridges for bait a week ago before heading out in the Gulf. I had not a nibble under Cinco so headed to Shalimar. We caught pinfish and pigfish for bait. Saw someone fishing from the bridge had a black drum about 10 pounds at the surface. Before I could go and help him he tried to lift it up and broke the line.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks man,that was what I was hoping for! As long as there are pinfish,and pigfish,there are bigger fish.You say a big black drum,eh?I guess I know where I'll be going as soon as it gets a bit warmer.How big were the pigfish?If I catch em big enough,I fry em up.They are pretty good,when you can't catch anything else,hehe.Well,if you go again before I do,let me know how it goes,and thanks for the report,.PEACE


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Any body know what people are catching at the Shalimar bridge?I drove by this morning,and there were a bunch of people fishing.Actually,here lately,every time I go over the Shalimar bridge,there are always a few people fishing.I want to go fishing,but I don't want it to be a waste of time.If anybody knows what's being caught there,please let me know,because I haven't fished it in quite some time.PEACE


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Spanish have shown up at the Shalimar Bridge...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks man,just what I wanted to hear.What types of baits can I use to catch them?PEACE


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I know I PMd you, but I'll post this for the readers... Bubble Rigs & Gotcha Plugs always seem towork - I favor Bubble Rigs more though.  If you're fishing Shalimar Bridge for the first time, I suggest taking a cooler or something to stand on if you're kinda short. Otherwise, you can sit on the bridge rails or poke your body through the holes..


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

I went today theres nothing and talked to some guys who fish shalimar everyday , NO SPANISH , white trout , southern kingfish "ground mullet" , there is some bait around tho i seen some glass minnows today and pin fish in the grass bed right when u walk on the bridge , i talked to my boy today they did catch some spanish today in the bay on his charter so they prob will show up soon


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *MCNABB51BOI (3/31/2008)*I went today theres nothing and talked to some guys who fish shalimar everyday , NO SPANISH , white trout , southern kingfish "ground mullet" , there is some bait around tho i seen some glass minnows today and pin fish in the grass bed right when u walk on the bridge , i talked to my boy today they did catch some spanish today in the bay on his charter so they prob will show up soon


Got a few friendsthat live around thereand they all have beencatching Spanish fromthe Shalimar Bridge. . .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Well now I don't know if I should go or not.Maybe it depends on the tides,or something.I just live 5 minutes from the bridge,so I think I might give it a try tomorrow.I'll post my catches,if any.PEACE


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Well,just got back from the Shalimar Bridge,and I didn't catch a single fish.Got tons of bites,but I believe they were just very small pin fish.There were a ton of bait fish though.An old guy next to me was catching the smallest white trout and croakers I've ever seen,and he was going to eat them too.I mean,his biggest fish was probably 5 inches long.I believe I'll hit the bridge again at hi tide,and I bet the Spanish will be there.The water was really calm too,and there wasn't any movement.I think Spanish like flowing current.Anyways,I'll report any fish that I may catch,next time I go out.PEACE


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

went to the bridge today after work about 5:00 the spanish were there . my friend caught one and i got cut off 1/2 oz crippled herring with 50 lb test leader so maybe there's some big boys in there . the water is still dirty but i could see them chasing baits on top . some other guy caught one also and i seen one guy hook up. they are not thick up there yet by any means but they are there . it can only get better from here on lets hope for some clean water soon and it will be on up there.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice,I still have yet to go back,but I might today,since it's so cool out.Where can a guy get a tide report for low and high tides in the Shalimar area?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Todays (4/3/08):


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the chart,but I don't know how to read it.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at the lowest and highest points.. the corresponding times are at the bottom AND listed at the top.. 



I think we're going out there today to try for some Spanish.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok,I got ya.Let us know how it turns out for you.PEACE


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Fished Miegs Park & Shalimar Bridge in the wind & rain this afternoon... :banghead ...nothing caught. It was all but impossible to cast into that wind from the bridge. Gave up & enjoyed free hot dogs & fixins at Eglin for dinner & then fished for about 30 minutes over by Eglin's Bear Creek Marina - nothing.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you didn't catch anything.Well,I'm glad I didn't go then.And yeah,when it's windy at the bridge,you might as well give it up.maybe when the weather is right,I'll head out there,and see what I can do.Take it easy.PEACE


----------

